# Do NOT buy these modems (all PUMA6 based), they are all defective with no real fix in sight.



## the9quad

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/03/intel_puma_chipset_firmware_fix/
https://www.pcper.com/news/General-Tech/Are-your-Puma-powered-packets-ponderous-router-update-should-be-coming-fix-your-la

oh and if you read the posts on dslreports you can see that the issue keeps getting worse, and the fixes arent working.

Below is a list of devices that are affected other than the Arris 6190. They all have the Intel/Puma 6 chipset and should be avoided until a fix is available.

Arris:

TM1602A TG1642 TG1662A TG1672A TG2472G TG2492 (Virgin Media Hub 3)
TM1602G TG1662G TG1672G
TG1662S

DG1642 DG1660A DG1662G DG1670A DG2460A DG2470A
DG1670A/ACT
DTG1682G
MG2402
SB6190

AVM:

FRITZ!Box 6460 FRITZ!Box 6490

Cisco:

XG1-V3 DPC 3848 DPC 3848V DPC 3939
DPC3941B / DPC3941TÂ (commonly - Comcast Xfinity XB3)

Compal:

CH7465-LG (Arris TG2492LG / Virgin Media Hub 3) CH7466

Hitron:

CDA Series: CDA-32372 CDA-3-35
CDE Series: CDE-32372
CGN3 Series: CGN3, CGN3ACR,CGN3AMF, CGN3AMR, CGN3ACSMR
CGNM Series: CGNM-2250 CGNM-3552
CGNDM Series:
CGNV Series: CGNV4

Linksys:

CM3016 CM3024 CG7500

Netgear:

CG4500 CG4500TM C6300 C6300BD (Telstra Gateway Max - Australia) CM700

Samsung:

Home Media Server

SMC:

D3G2408


----------



## somebadlemonade

Glad I didnt get an SB190 or a CM700, and decided to wait for the CM1000 to avoid the puma chipset. . .


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *somebadlemonade*
> 
> Glad I didnt get an SB190 or a CM700, and decided to wait for the CM1000 to avoid the puma chipset. . .


CM1000 is puma7 hopefully it doesnt have issues.


----------



## nyxagamemnon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> CM1000 is puma7 hopefully it doesnt have issues.


U sure? Isn't it using Broadcom's 3.1 chip set whatever it's name is


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxagamemnon*
> 
> U sure? Isn't it using Broadcom's 3.1 chip set whatever it's name is


You may be right


----------



## beers

For the SB6190 at least TWC is using the latency-fix firmware of 9.1.93N. I believe other ISPs like Comcast may or may not have rolled out the updated version. It's been out for a while now ( >6 months ).

I have one in my setup which has offered decent performance while gaming, but could run other tests to validate if you had any concerns.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> For the SB6190 at least TWC is using the latency-fix firmware of 9.1.93N. I believe other ISPs like Comcast may or may not have rolled out the updated version. It's been out for a while now ( >6 months ).
> 
> I have one in my setup which has offered decent performance while gaming, but could run other tests to validate if you had any concerns.


intel just acknowledged _this_ problem in november and arris started working on said problem in november (and put it out around december 5th). The n firmware didn't attempt to fix anything but voip latency issues, and didnt really do a good job. These new articles discuss post n firmware issues.
Seriously though with the n firmware









With beta testing x firmware that only fixes ICMP (TCP and UDP are still really messed up though)


----------



## ipv89

I have a hard enough time finding a decent router that can actually handle 1gbps on the wan.


----------



## axiumone

Oh hamburgers. I have the c6300. That would explain the latency spikes. I hope twc won't take a year to push out the fix.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I have a hard enough time finding a decent router that can actually handle 1gbps on the wan.


You look at the MikroTik RouterBOARD hEX v3 (RB750Gr3) it is like $50 and:


This is from an arstechnica article where they discuss the older less powerful r2 version:

old specs btw (see the new version above):








Quote:


> "Mikrotik hEX
> 
> Mikrotik's $69 hEX wired router was an unexpected delight. I won't lie to you, I wasn't enthusiastic about it. I've heard lots of people sing Mikrotik's praises, but this was a tiny, cheap, MIPS-powered, white plastic palm-sized box. It's so physically light you might have trouble making a friend say "ow" if you throw it at them hard. I don't think I've ever seen a less physically impressive network device.
> 
> But it's also, far and away, the best bang-for-the-buck out of everything tested here.
> 
> Mikrotik's hEX looks cheap, feels cheap, and is cheap. It doesn't care what you think of it, it's just here to kick ass.
> But it's $69! That's not bad for $69.
> Obviously, the hEX isn't perfect. It stumbled in the 10 client testing on both the 100K and 10K filesizes. But its peak throughput is excellent, up in the 900+mbps range for the majority of the tests. Its waveforms are also surprisingly clean, and it does an admirable job keeping it together even in the 10K filesize tests where its 720MHz MIPS CPU is clearly overwhelmed. Against that challenge, the hEX cranked out two successful and one mostly successful test at 400+ mbps.
> 
> Did I mention that this thing is only $69? The hEX is ready to run right out of its tiny little box, with a solid and attractive Web interface exposing plenty of features. The only devices that outperformed it are my Homebrew and Ubiquiti's EdgeRouter Pro... each of which costs between 3.5 and 5 times as much and consumes several times as much power. I really cannot say enough about what a great value this little box turned out to be."


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Oh *hamburgers*. I have the c6300. That would explain the latency spikes. I hope twc won't take a year to push out the fix.


Hey no swearing please


----------



## beers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I have a hard enough time finding a decent router that can actually handle 1gbps on the wan.


There's always Ubiquiti as well.


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beers*
> 
> There's always Ubiquiti as well.


I have an ERL, and just bought a hex to try it out. The ER-X and the HeX have the same hardware, but it looks like Mikrotik is getting way more throughput out of the hardware than ubiquiti.


----------



## ipv89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the9quad*
> 
> I have an ERL, and just bought a hex to try it out. The ER-X and the HeX have the same hardware, but it looks like Mikrotik is getting way more throughput out of the hardware than ubiquiti.


I did originally look at the ERL but I am leaning towards a Mikrotik. I get a consistent 950mbps so I want to make the most of it


----------



## the9quad

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ipv89*
> 
> I did originally look at the ERL but I am leaning towards a Mikrotik. I get a consistent 950mbps so I want to make the most of it


I will say this, the Ubiquiti routers take a fair bit of knowledge to set up, but once you do they can do a lot of stuff with them. The Mikrotik routers are exponentially harder to set up (at least to me), and they can do a lot things as well.

It probably took me a good day or two to get everything set up on my ERL, and there was plenty of guides on the net.

The Mikrotik RB750Gr3 on the other hand is taking me longer, and there really isn't a ton of _beginner level_ free guides to help. Plus asking for help you run into a language barrier somewhat as a lot of the people who are willing to help are not native English speakers.

I think in the long run the RB750Gr3 is probably going to offer quite a bit more fine level control and cool graphs and stuff, but it is definitely going to take a while for me to get it up to the level I have the ERL at.

Also there is a stark difference in packaging of the two routers, and the ERL is in a metal case, whereas the RB750Gr3 is in plastic.

packages:










cases:










the hEX is sooo tiny:


----------

